# Mixed Breed Question



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I know I'm going say a something here that will make many of you shudder because I have a question about breeders of golden doodles. I have a friend that just lost a golden doodle a couple of weeks ago. She knows I have been researching reputable breeders for golden retrievers and asked me about reputable breeders for golden doodles. I don't have any advice or knowledge for her. Does anyone know anyone in Florida that I might steer her toward?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think that 'reputable breeder' and 'breeder of Goldendoodle' are mutually exclusive terms. Most doodle breeders have no idea what they are doing, and are breeding a mixed breed puppy both breeds behind have health issues and there's no mindset that would accompany a breeding program that was 'real' happening in the doodle community. I'd bet money that most of the ones who advertise F1 have no idea what it is F1 stands for or understand hybridization. I understand there's one in SC who does clearances for both breeds, but don't know the name to give you... but do think if one were aiming for reputable one should do both breed clearances- 
I'll go google and see if any SC doodle breeder names seem familiar to me (this one asked to use my stud dog last year... I said no, naturally, but was glad she was doing clearances). if I see a name that's familiar I will come back and post.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I didn't find anyone in SC who does clearances. Did find a cute little mixed breed breeder there who has a decent explanation of what the issue w mixed breed breeders is- copy pasted- _*Sadly, in the hybrid world, 99% of the puppies are produced by people who purchased pet quality dogs at the lowest price available from breeders who also do not health test their lines.*_ Their decisions are typically based on the cuteness factor, and end there. Ask these people about structure, movement and conformation. Ask them what reasons they selected a particular breeding pair. Most don't have a clue what this means or how important these factors are for the health of the offspring.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Even if a doodle breeder were "reputable" from the standpoint they are doing clearances... they still are not going to get their hands on really nice dogs from reputable breeders within either breed. You could have clearances on a dog who has a really terrible background.

And as Robin said above, these people who breed mutts on purpose are breeding what they can get their hands on.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks...I knew I was hitting taboo territory with this. The lady is set on wanting a doodle dog. I feel such sympathy after she just lost her's....thanks for all the replies. You guys are awesome as always.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Try to talk her out of it. Since the poodle club, lab club, and golden club al forbid this, doodles start out with an inferior specimen of each breed and spiral from there. Penn Hip has stats that they the doodle has worse hip scores than any of the parent breeds.


----------

